# Analysis of Howard Shore's music



## Rivendell_librarian (Dec 12, 2022)

I'm a just in time BBC radio catch up listener and sadly there are just over 5 hours to listen to this Sound of Cinema programme on Shore's LOTR music.
NB: As long as you start the programme off in time and keep the webpage open you can go beyond the deadline

Sound of Cinema

Gesamtkunstwerk = using different forms of art i.e. music


----------

